# Odd Quirks and Habits



## DayLightSun

nightriser13 said:


> After that, try Galois theory.


not everyone is going to know about group theories.


----------



## Nightriser

True, and I don't expect everyone to know group or Galois theory. It's just that we'd just been learning group theory in that class that I presented to. I'll take the blame; I didn't explain it to them well. 
Anyway, I want to see how well he takes to Galois theory. 

Liam, the reason we seem like that together might be accounted for by the fact that we are type complements. ENTJ and INTP generally have the same hierarchy of functions with opposite direction. Her Te vs. my Ti, etc.


----------



## Ankit Dabda

1 Always find out a short cut of everything
2 Can start at any topic with stranger.
3 Easily i can know the nature of a person.

1 I usually take more time on my dining table.
2 I listen my lecture carefully and ask a lot of questions
3 Eat only few selected items in food.


----------



## Shai Gar

*Oddities*
1. I suddenly make really calm content post ejaculation faces occasionally and say "yeah we could kill everyone" under my breath.
2. My facial expressions are trained to reveal other emotions than what I'm feeling, so people who know me well have said, (when I'm incredibly angry at annoying kids nearby), "I don't know if you're going to curbstomp them or offer them candy".
3. My facial expressions go wacky occasionally without warning, and I make weird sounds.

*Irritating*
1. Giving people eye contact. Sure, people SAY they want it, but when I don't look away and I don't stop looking them in the eyes they start getting weird expressions.
2. I start singing songs like BadWolf does, only since I never bother learning the words I'm making up entire tunes and words and then singing the chorus in the middle of a verse.
3. I have a complete perfectionist attitude to things around me that aren't mine, and my stuff or environment gets neglected to the point where I look like I'm living in Fallout.


----------



## Enigma

Oddities:
1. I windex my kitchen sink obsessivly
2. I never say hello first, even if I know you. I just can't do it.
3. I categorize people by their mouths. Shape, movement, lips, teeth, rhythm of speech. Take any movie star, put any kind of makeup on them or disguise, and I can recognise them 99% of the time, by their mouth. People find it weird that I watch their mouths when they are talking to me, not their eyes so much.

Irritating
1. I can be so anal about something like the sink, but my side of the room looks like a n bomb went off
2. I have huge difficulty recognizing people unless I have had enough interaction with them (a LOT) and they are out of place (see bank teller at supermarket) know they lok familiar, but have no idea who they are.
3. I have weird memory lapses Dr's can't explain. Like seeing a riding partner I know really well at McD's, knowing I know her somehow, but have no idea who, where, what, etc. OR driving down the road and suddenly having no idea where I am - town, state, country.... It is unerving. Usually last less than minute.
4. I emotionally react strongly to almost every interaction, usually disproportionately if criticsim is involved. I am absolutally convinced the person I am talking to doesn't like me much - unfortunately this goes for almost everyone I talk to. infj pranoia.


----------



## Linesky

I do more than 3 for each! No rate

*Oddities*
* I talk to myself, objects, (animals), ..
* I write on scruffy notes and in notebooks everywhere
* Sometimes I impulsively need action. I bounce around, dance, or touch someone (hug, flick, fork attack), or smile to someone, or touch some object and play around with it, or make some music with my hands and feet. sometimes this impulse might result into a short random talk. I also frequently hum or make some noise spontaniously.
* often talk in my sleep , in several languages 

*Irritating*
* Asking endless or personal questions (some ppl don't expect this or dislike it). muhhaah
* Saying "ooo I gotta tell.../you know what happened?/you know what I'm thinking/eh guess what/..." and then saying "Oh, wait, never mind. / not important." or forgetting it.
* Laughing around people without telling them why.
* People telling me something but me not hearing it.  (zoned out , occupied) OR saying "uhu" and then after 2 secs I say "wait can you repeat that again pls?"


----------



## Jrquinlisk

*Oddities*
I use furniture in odd ways. I'll kneel in chairs, drape myself over the backs of couches, and curl up on top of tables.
I like playing instruments I don't actually have. Especially when I'm miming along with my MP3 player and no one else can hear. In fact, I'm thinking about forming an air rock band.
I think in foreign languages. I occasionally speak in them, too.
*Irritating*
When I decide I _really_ like a song, I listen to it over and over. And over. And over. And over. And over...
I hate leaving messages of any kind. E-mail, voicemail, even Post-It notes.
I can be very intellectually arrogant. I expect high school graduates to be able to do basic algebra. And God help you if you can't find your home country on a map.


----------



## Nightriser

Jrquinlisk said:


> I use furniture in odd ways. I'll kneel in chairs, drape myself over the backs of couches, and curl up on top of tables.


Moi, aussi! 



> I think in foreign languages. I occasionally speak in them, too.


I have forgotten certain words in English, but remembered their equivalents in French, Japanese, or Arabic. 



> I can be very intellectually arrogant. I expect high school graduates to be able to do basic algebra. And God help you if you can't find your home country on a map.


I expect college freshmen to be able to calculate slope without having to spend a week on teaching what it is in an economics class. I expect college students to understand how to read a graph. 
Anyway, that's not so bad as the younger me. I used to think that if a person didn't know the things I did, they had to be stupid.


----------



## Jrquinlisk

Nightriser said:


> I expect college freshmen to be able to calculate slope without having to spend a week on teaching what it is in an economics class. I expect college students to understand how to read a graph.


You'd probably like where I went to college. It's an engineering school. Anything below Calc I is considered remedial.


----------



## Shai Gar

Nightriser said:


> Anyway, that's not so bad as the younger me. I used to think that if a person didn't know the things I did, they had to be stupid.


I used to be like that. Until I got showed up by someone talking in a field I knew nothing about, and didn't even have a foundation in.


----------



## Rekka

top 3 most charming/entertaining: 

1. Wit that appears randomly in conversation. I get lots of laughs.
2. I'm level-headed and logical yet fun. You just have to catch me at the right time.
3. I get along with a lot of people, probably because I'm so tolerant and pretty laid-back most of the time.

top 3 most irritating (for you or others):

1. I'm very introverted when around people and perhaps even shy, but very extroverted when something interests me (the whole wanting to share your facts thing on certain matters/interests you care about), so this gets people confused.
2. Social norms often go over my head. Greetings and all that. "Hi, how are you?" For me, I answer the truth and in detail. And if I meet up with someone, I often don't even say a greeting, just a short "Hi." I just don't see any need for asking how someone's doing when you honestly don't care half (or more) of the time.
3. The need to be alone gets some of my more extraverted friends annoyed. But hey, I get tired out too much if I hang around them all the time, so whatever. I also get depressed often, so I like to sort things out in my mind by myself, and that requires me being alone, of course.


----------



## mcgooglian

Rekka said:


> top 3 most charming/entertaining:
> 
> 1. Wit that appears randomly in conversation. I get lots of laughs.
> 2. I'm level-headed and logical yet fun. You just have to catch me at the right time.
> 3. I get along with a lot of people, probably because I'm so tolerant and pretty laid-back most of the time.


That's definitely me too, especially the wit which constantly has my friends asking, "How did you think of that?"


----------



## Rekka

mcgooglian said:


> That's definitely me too, especially the wit which constantly has my friends asking, "How did you think of that?"


Hehe, yeah. They really don't know when it's going to happen, either. It's so random.


----------



## mcgooglian

Rekka said:


> Hehe, yeah. They really don't know when it's going to happen, either. It's so random.


Definitely, I used to get the people I hung out with for lunch in high school laughing extremely hard because I'd just be sitting there quietly and all of a sudden I'd say something completely random yet insightful about what they were talking about. They never expected it.


----------



## ArenaHomme

It is our greatest skill! roud:

BTW I leave for a little bit and SG is banned! Wowee.


----------



## mcgooglian

well, we are brilliant aren't we?


----------



## Rekka

Who now? I'm a bit out of the loop.


----------



## mcgooglian

Rekka said:


> Who now? I'm a bit out of the loop.


We are, we're ISTPs. Being an ISTP automatically equals brilliance.


----------



## Rekka

mcgooglian said:


> We are, we're ISTPs. Being an ISTP automatically equals brilliance.


HAHA, no, that's not what I meant (although it is true). I was talking about the person who was banned. Sorry for not specifying.


----------



## mcgooglian

Rekka said:


> HAHA, no, that's not what I meant (although it is true). I was talking about the person who was banned. Sorry for not specifying.


Oh well, SG is Shai Gar. He was an ENTP, if you look at his posts, you'll probably see why he was banned.


----------



## Rekka

I'm going to refrain from saying what I think of him (as it is in the form of a rude word or two), and instead glance over the board which he last posted in and say it was for the best.

Silly ENTP. They think they know everything...throwing around your opinions in a rude manner so outwardly can get you into lots of trouble.


----------



## mcgooglian

I do that all the time, I've mastered the art of (almost) always appearing pleasant. At least *we* know everything. I'm also good at avoiding giving my actual opinion on things.:tongue:


----------



## Rekka

:tongue: I suppose I can be blunt as well. (Just ask my friends.) And the fact that my J and P are nearly 50/50 makes me want to have a sense of "right" (as an ISTJ), so when I'm asked to voice my opinion I try to give it in a very honest manner, although I can lie pretty well, and I can put on a facade when necessary. I just don't feel it's "right" to lie.

And yes. We DO know everything! :crazy: (At least, anything that interests me I'm highly knowledgable in.)


----------



## mcgooglian

People tend be surprised at how blunt I can be because I'm good at maintaining a sweet & innocent appearance to those who don't know me well. I definitely don't like lying. If I don't want people to know what I've been up to or what I'm really think it, I'll word it in such a way as to make people think one thing while if they actually think about it, there's another way to interpret what I said. I lie very well too since I always talk the same way (to the point where people can't always tell if I'm being serious).
I'm exactly the same way, if it interests me, I can surprise people with how much I know about it (they actually thought I went and memorized all of it despite only reading most of it just once)


----------



## Rekka

" I lie very well too since I always talk the same way (to the point where people can't always tell if I'm being serious)."

Ahaha. That's EXACTLY how I am. I love seeing their confused expressions...I wonder if that's considered "sadistic".

"Are they joking? Or are they telling the truth?" Hehe.

And that's how I am with anime, manga, video games, etc. I'm really into Japan. =X


----------



## mcgooglian

it confuses them because I can go back and forth on the topic. Here's a typical conversation with me:
Friend: Your mom does/is (insert lame joke here)
Me: My mom's dead.
F: Really?
M: No
F: Really?
M: Ok, she is.
F: Seriously?
M: No
F: I can't tell if you're being serious or not. Bye. 

I love getting reactions.
I also have a tendency to come off as knowing more about stuff than I actually do because of my quiet confidence and I like to just fiddle around with stuff so I can figure out how it works. I also know just enough about several topics to be able to BS about them.


----------



## Rekka

I completely agree with your post and can relate it to myself as well.

ISTPs are such wonderful people, now, aren't they?

Makes me wonder which type we'd piss off the most. Probably an NF...


----------



## mcgooglian

that we are. I love messing with people. Both my sisters are NFPs and I find them extremely easy to mess with, so yeah, I definitely agree that we would probably piss of NFs the most. I've also signed up for a poker tournament in my residence and one of the first things someone said to me was that I have an awesome poker face.


----------



## Rekka

Awesome. Good luck with that game.


----------



## mcgooglian

who needs luck when you're as brilliant as we are?:tongue:


----------



## Rekka

:crazy: Right.


----------



## mcgooglian

nothing wrong with showing a little ego


----------



## Rekka

No, nothing at all.


----------



## mcgooglian

who cares if people call me cocky or smug as long as I can prove that I'm right?:tongue:


----------



## Rekka

I used to appear smug and cocky towards my friends, but I think I was only hiding my insecurities. Nowadays I'm a bit unpredictable. I love bragging, being confident and all that, and my smarts are definitely what I pride myself the most in, but I can get really down on a lot of things I don't appear to be proficient in, and it shows. So it's more of where I'm cocky in things I know I'm good in (and enjoy), such as Dance Dance Revolution to name an example, and not-so-much in things I'm not-so-good in, and appear very pessimistic in things like that.

I know ISTPs are said to be optimists, but it's very difficult for me. Whenever I try to be optimistic it tends to blow up in my face and bring me down. So I try to be pessimistic, so if something negative happens, then I'll just say, "I knew it." If something positive happens, it'll boost me a bit. So it's a win-win solution in that sense.


----------



## mcgooglian

I act smug and cocky for the same reasons, but now it just seems to come up naturally. I do tend to brag occasionally and am very confident too. I take pride in my smarts too as well. As for stuff I'm not good at, I just accept that I'm not good at it and move on. I tend to be cocky when it comes to competition though since I love competition and tend to do well (especially if it's something physical). I consider myself to be a realistic optimist: I'm optimistic unless I know with reasonable certainty that something isn't gonna work out.


----------



## Rekka

I like realistic optimism. I strive to be a bit more like that...but for now I'll be alright with being a realistic pessimist with optimism here and there. :happy:


----------



## mcgooglian

Realistic optimism is awesome, it allows me to keep a positive attitude without the crash if things don't work out.


----------



## Rekka

Yeah, and that's what I like about it.


----------



## mcgooglian

I love being me:tongue:


----------

